# Female Products



## Simon Says (Jan 5, 2013)

We're burning through our nest egg and decimating forests over here. Does anyone have thoughts on saving money on pads and female monthly stuff?

All I came up with was Costco or Amazon bulk buys.

Thanks!


----------



## spiritwalker2222 (Nov 7, 2017)

Maybe they have cloth pads (like cloth diapers). LOL, I should get in a lot of trouble for that comment.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

There are lots of options. 

Diva cups
Menstrual underwear - this is the newest thing
Reusable pads/liners
IUD - more than 1/2 of people end up with no period

Rally to the government that there should be no 'pink' tax on these items as they are necessities.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

spiritwalker2222 said:


> Maybe they have cloth pads (like cloth diapers). LOL, I should get in a lot of trouble for that comment.


They have them now. I just learned about these as my kid needs this underwear for her performance sports under her light-colored uniform. We bought them for her sport, but they are really soft, but expensive. Not like a diaper at all, more like a sports short that is leak proof. 

I think they were $30-40 for a single pair. We bought them for her uniform, but I wondered how long it would take to get a return of investment on the initial purchase. I would have to do a lot more calculating and research, as I think one would need quite a few pairs even with the pad liner. It would be a couple of hundred dollars. Now, I turned this into a finance thread so it shouldn't be deleted. 😄

Wondering if the fine gents on this board are going to jump in this thread or run away. Any brave males jump in this thread regarding the 'pink' tax or ROI on clothing products.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I’ve heard the term Diva Cup from family members. Seems the solution you’re after.

I’ll run away now.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

My wife had been using washable cotton pads for years. I just did a google search.









Washable Sanitary Pads 5Pcs Cotton Menstrual Pads Reusable Cloth Sanitary Napkin Feminine Pads for Women(S) : Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care


Washable Sanitary Pads 5Pcs Cotton Menstrual Pads Reusable Cloth Sanitary Napkin Feminine Pads for Women(S) : Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care



www.amazon.ca





We had also raised our children on washable cloth diapers avoiding disposables throughout the whole time.

Lots of products and services have gender-based pricing. So maybe if we can't regulate the marketplace, federal and provincial tax should be removed from those products and services or collect reciepts for tax deductions and credits.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> Wondering if the fine gents on this board are going to jump in this thread or run away. Any brave males jump in this thread regarding the 'pink' tax or ROI on clothing products.


There is no pink tax.
We're overtaxed in general.

As far as ROI on clothing, I think that's a personality thing.

I know men and women who have similar views.
I know people who are primarily utilitarian.
I know people who spend disproportionately on fashion.

I am pretty basic in my clothing choices, however I invested in a wardrobe for important interactions.
Dressing better leads to better outcomes, I just find coordinating outfits and staying "fresh" obnoxious and annoying.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Tostig said:


> My wife had been using washable cotton pads for years. I just did a google search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did disposables, but I also did 'elimination communication' aka having them potty train early. My first was out of day diapers by 16 months, my second at 12 months. We used a 1/3 of the diapers most people used. 

With three females in our home, we talk about gender based pricing all the time. It's awful. Razors, toiletry products, clothing, haircuts, you name it. My kid uses men's razor's and their dad's shaving cream on their legs. When you start comparing prices for similar items or functions, for men and women, it's really frustrating.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> There is no pink tax.
> We're overtaxed in general.
> 
> As far as ROI on clothing, I think that's a personality thing.
> ...


There is a 'pink tax'. It's not an official, the pink tax is the premium females pay for similar products because manufactuers think its okay. The other day Gillette razor's 24 pack men's $20, ladies gillette 18 pack $32. Shaving cream men's $12 for a 3 pack ladies $14 and it the ml was smaller, same company. 

If you don't think women pay more for certain items, that should be the same, you are incorrect. 

The ROI that I mentioned was specifically for menstruation underwear at up to $40 for a single pair. How many tampons or pads would have to be saved for it to be worth it. I am pretty sure as a male, that is something you have NEVER had to consider.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Is the OP serious about this? Is she spending THAT much of "your" money for "her basic" neccessities? This is the first time I have heard a "guy=biologically male with the XY chromosome" that is so concerned about spending on female products. I guess there's always a "first" for everything in this world.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Tostig said:


> Lots of products and services have gender-based pricing. So maybe if we can't regulate the marketplace, federal and provincial tax should be removed from those products and services or collect reciepts for tax deductions and credits.


Like insurance?

I've heard this pink tax thing before, and never really saw anything other than poorly done clickbait. 

Secondly, what is "gender based pricing", I know many bars give women discounts, but generally they don't screen for gender at the cash register. 

It really seems they're buying different products, which are often quite different in market characteristics.
For example T shirts $8 mens, $9 womens.
But we're comparing 20 variations to 36 variations
(4colours, 5 sizes)(6 colours, 6 sizes). Also in my observations men buy a LOT more T shirts, I wouldn't be suprised if they sold at least twice as many mens shirts as womens (ie 2x mens Mediaum white vs womens medium white)








George Men’s Short Sleeved Crewneck Cotton Tee | Walmart Canada


Buy George Men’s Short Sleeved Crewneck Cotton Tee from Walmart Canada. Shop for more Mens t shirts & graphic tees available online at Walmart.ca



www.walmart.ca












George Women's V-Neckline Tee | Walmart Canada


Buy George Women's V-Neckline Tee from Walmart Canada. Shop for more Womens t shirts & graphic tees available online at Walmart.ca



www.walmart.ca


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> Is the OP serious about this? Is she spending THAT much of "your" money for "her basic" neccessities?


I wasn't sure if OP was male or female. If female, the concern is real. If male, I was pretty impressed that he brought the topic up. Most guys will run away at discussions on menstruation, I can't think of even the most ffrugalmale willing to discuss how much their girls or wives are spending on these necessities and even braver if they want to chime in on what the females should use. 

I had to respond either way because this stuff drives me nuts that females have to think about this. However, I just came back from a Latin country, and thank my lucky stars that I have this choice. In many countries, feminine hygiene products are considered a luxury. We ended up leaving about $30 worth of stuff for the cleaning staff. They were happier about that than the tips.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> There is a 'pink tax'. It's not an official, the pink tax is the premium females pay for similar products because manufactuers think its okay. The other day Gillette razor's 24 pack men's $20, ladies gillette 18 pack $32. Shaving cream men's $12 for a 3 pack ladies $14 and it the ml was smaller, same company.


Yes and men pay more for car insurance, because they have different risk profiles.

The key point is they're NOT the same product, nor the same market. I conjured up an example in post #11.
Which Gillette razor? is that for an annual supply? or the same by mass of product? what about the marketting budget? Volume of sales?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> I wasn't sure if OP was male or female. If female, the concern is real. If male, I was pretty impressed that he brought the topic up. Most guys will run away at discussions on menstruation, I can't think of even the most ffrugalmale willing to discuss how much their girls or wives are spending on these necessities and even braver if they want to chime in on what the females should use.


Yeah, I outgrew my "girls icky" phaze decades ago.
I don't discuss how much she spends on necessities, because we just throw them in the necessities part of the budget and don't look back.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> I wasn't sure if OP was male or female. If female, the concern is real. If male, I was pretty impressed that he brought the topic up. Most guys will run away at discussions on menstruation, I can't think of even the most ffrugalmale willing to discuss how much their girls or wives are spending on these necessities and even braver if they want to chime in on what the females should use.
> 
> I had to respond either way because this stuff drives me nuts that females have to think about this. However, I just came back from a Latin country, and thank my lucky stars that I have this choice. In many countries, feminine hygiene products are considered a luxury. We ended up leaving about $30 worth of stuff for the cleaning staff. They were happier about that than the tips.


 ... and so what if the OP is a female too. You only live once. And I find it incredibly hard to believe the cost is burning up her nest egg. She can find savings elsewhere as female products is a basic neccessity of life. I mean use diapers or whatever - by the time she figured out whether the water to clean them was worth it or not - the nest egg is gonna be burned up the same.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Plugging Along said:


> There is a 'pink tax'. It's not an official, the pink tax is the premium females pay for similar products because manufactuers think its okay. The other day Gillette razor's 24 pack men's $20, ladies gillette 18 pack $32. Shaving cream men's $12 for a 3 pack ladies $14 and it the ml was smaller, same company.
> 
> If you don't think women pay more for certain items, that should be the same, you are incorrect.
> 
> The ROI that I mentioned was specifically for menstruation underwear at up to $40 for a single pair. How many tampons or pads would have to be saved for it to be worth it. I am pretty sure as a male, that is something you have NEVER had to consider.


I don't buy cologne but I wouldn't be surprised if men's fragrances per ml are also less than women's.

And factor-in the typical wage discrepancy of between 70% to 80% of what men make and the cost of those products provide a harsher impact.

Of course, this topic is another of the long list of Right Wing denials.

Wasn't it just last year when some corporation or school finally decided to supply female products in their washrooms? That's a real problem that just come across in a man's mind.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Tostig said:


> And factor-in the typical wage discrepancy of between 70% to 80% of what men make and the cost of those products provide a harsher impact.


You know the "wage gap" isn't real, right?
They're doing different jobs, working different hours and getting paid differently.

It doesn't help everyone to continue to spread the victim narrative.
I can tell you that in all my time, I've never actually seen gender as a factor in determining wage grids.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> You know the "wage gap" isn't real, right?
> They're doing different jobs, working different hours and getting paid differently.
> 
> It doesn't help everyone to continue to spread the victim narrative.
> I can tell you that in all my time, I've never actually seen gender as a factor in determining wage grids.


 ... you're living on planet X.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Tostig said:


> Of course, this topic is another of the long list of Right Wing denials.


The real question is why do you think an economic fact is a political position?



> Wasn't it just last year when some corporation or school finally decided to supply female products in their washrooms? That's a real problem that just come across in a man's mind.


I think they've had them in Ontario schools for the last half century. I think it would be more newsworthy if they weren't available.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... you're living on planet X.


You mean the planet of math and facts? Yes I do.


----------



## Simon Says (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow some great stuff here! And definitely some ideas I can send their way to consider. In the end I will buy the brands they like but encourage them to try other off brands if possible. I was thinking about buying in volume to save money. I am a dad and my girls and wife are open and honest about this stuff. In the end I'll get them what they need and probably what they want, I know it can be hard to deal with this stuff for them and if buying a specific brand helps I'm ok with that. My thought is, since this is a long term thing and we're running out at the house maybe I can buy the pallet and save some coin.

I've spent enough time over the years standing in that isle trying to figure out if a level 4 is better then something with wings. It's no big deal really for me, just want to make sure they have what they need at the best price I can find.

Thanks again!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> You mean the planet of math and facts? Yes I do.


 ... of course you do. The planet of your made up "math and facts".


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Simon Says said:


> I've spent enough time over the years standing in that isle trying to figure out if a level 4 is better then something with wings. It's no big deal really for me, just want to make sure they have what they need at the best price I can find.


I just let them tell me what they want, or ask for help from the staff.

Why they sent the teenage guy to the store to buy product during summer camp was an odd choice, I think it was because I was the fastest runner


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... and so what if the OP is a female too. You only live once. And I find it incredibly hard to believe the cost is burning up her nest egg. She can find savings elsewhere as female products is a basic neccessity of life. I mean use diapers or whatever - by the time she figured out whether the water to clean them was worth it or not - the nest egg is gonna be burned up the same.


I don't judge what others want to spend money on. There's nothing wrong with seeing if you can save money on anything at all, even if they are necessities. I wait for a Costco sale to buy my feminine hygiene products and stock up. I usually save about 15-25% off the regular price. It's only $5 a box I save, but do those multiple times with other items, it adds up. 

My mom needs adult incontinence products, before I found a better source, we were spending $400 a month. She will literally pissing away the inheritance. There are lot of things that are necessities that you can still save on.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> You know the "wage gap" isn't real, right?
> They're doing different jobs, working different hours and getting paid differently.
> 
> It doesn't help everyone to continue to spread the victim narrative.
> I can tell you that in all my time, I've never actually seen gender as a factor in determining wage grids.


Just because you don't see it, it doesn't mean it doesn't happen. The comments I have heard over my career and behind close doors show there is still a lot gender discrimination. I have never claimed a victim mentality and rose pretty quickly DESPITE being a minority. I can you that things people have said to me, they would NEVER say to a white male. If you are a white male, you cannot say you understand and don't see it.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Tostig said:


> I don't buy cologne but I wouldn't be surprised if men's fragrances per ml are also less than women's.
> 
> And factor-in the typical wage discrepancy of between 70% to 80% of what men make and the cost of those products provide a harsher impact.
> 
> ...


I think you may be right, but it's difficult to tell due to branding, and lots of other factors. I can say when I went to a perfume factory in France, the factory has so many of their own blends. The ones that were for men were cheaper than the ones for women even though they are the same generic bottle no branding, only indicated by color. No idea why that would be the case other than the pink tax. It's so difficult to determine perfume/cologne pricing. 

I think the challenge is unless someone walks in someone else shoes, they can't understand the frustrations and why something is a problem. Many of our systems have been set up in such as way that it's men making decisions for things they don't understand. It's worst when they say it's not a problem because they haven't seen it. It doesn't mean it's not a problem.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Plugging where are you sourcing the adult incontinence products? We have been using Costco.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Dilbert said:


> Plugging where are you sourcing the adult incontinence products? We have been using Costco.


We were Costco first, then surprisingly London Drugs or Shoppers when there were promos. In the end, it was better to go through a Medical supply/Home Care company. If comes from the medical supply store, we can write off part of the medical expense. The store even told me that I could get the doctor/nurses to fill out a form to indicate it's a medical need, so it's now 75% subsidized. 

I learned that they have many different kinds and absorbencies at the medical supply shops and my mom ended up not needing as many which also saves costs.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> I wasn't sure if OP was male or female. If female, the concern is real. If male, I was pretty impressed that he brought the topic up. Most guys will run away at discussions on menstruation, I can't think of even the most ffrugalmale willing to discuss how much their girls or wives are spending on these necessities and even braver if they want to chime in on what the females should use.
> 
> I had to respond either way because this stuff drives me nuts that females have to think about this. However, I just came back from a Latin country, and thank my lucky stars that I have this choice. In many countries, feminine hygiene products are considered a luxury. We ended up leaving about $30 worth of stuff for the cleaning staff. They were happier about that than the tips.


Not chiming in is probably because I don't have first hand experience to form opinions or recommendations. I would think washable would be a bit of a hassle.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Not chiming in is probably because I don't have first hand experience to form opinions or recommendations. I would think washable would be a bit of a hassle.


It is more hassle but it's also more comfortable than wearing a pad. Pick your poison.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> I don't judge what others want to spend money on. There's nothing wrong with seeing if you can save money on anything at all, even if they are necessities. *I *wait for a Costco sale to buy my feminine hygiene products and stock up. * I* usually save about 15-25% off the regular price. It's only $5 a box I save, but do those multiple times with other items, it adds up.


 ... I presume the "I" above is a biological female. I'm not judging on how the OP is spending his money but come on, he's complaining about the nest egg of "his" or "hers" or both? is being filtered away by these female products used by his "wife" and "4" daughters. Don't "they" have a say in what "they" can use? Or is the norm these days for a father to decide the costs of female products his wife and daughter uses? Does your hubby talk to you about these stuff?



> My mom needs adult incontinence products, before I found a better source, we were spending $400 a month. *She will literally pissing away the inheritance. * There are lot of things that are necessities that you can still save on.


 ... sure there are lot of necesisities you can "save" on ... take toothpaste as example. And I'm sure you can find alot of others stuff other than "female products" to save. You can save alot by buying in bulk. How about condoms for a change?

As for your mom's incontinence products, so what she's "pissing" away "the inheritance". First it's her money to begin with and it ain't "her inheritance" that's she is pissing away, is it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> Just because you don't see it, it doesn't mean it doesn't happen. The comments I have heard over my career and behind close doors show there is still a lot gender discrimination. I have never claimed a victim mentality and rose pretty quickly DESPITE being a minority. I can you that things people have said to me, they would NEVER say to a white male. If you are a white male, you cannot say you understand and don't see it.


 ... no, MrMatt wants to claim the white-male-victimhood here whilst claiming no women's rights with eg. genital mutilation elsewhere that's he's SO concerned with. I can roll my eyes out of my socket on that.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> You know the "wage gap" isn't real, right?
> They're doing different jobs, working different hours and getting paid differently.
> 
> It doesn't help everyone to continue to spread the victim narrative.
> I can tell you that in all my time, I've never actually seen gender as a factor in determining wage grids.





Plugging Along said:


> Just because you don't see it, it doesn't mean it doesn't happen. The comments I have heard over my career and behind close doors show there is still a lot gender discrimination. I have never claimed a victim mentality and rose pretty quickly DESPITE being a minority. I can you that things people have said to me, they would NEVER say to a white male.


I never said "it" doesn't happen.
I know that it most certainly does, I've personally been a victim of gender based discrimination, and some jobs openly post that they engage in discriminatory hiring practices.

What I am saying is that the "wage gap", ie argument that women are systematically underpaid for the same work, typically claimed ranges of 20-30% isn't supported by the data.



> If you are a white male, you cannot say you understand and don't see it.


I do understand, and I do see "it".
In fact that very statement is itself openly racist and sexist.
It's actually quite interesting that someone complaining about sexism and racism would suggest that ones cognitive abilities are linked to race and gender.
I personally don't think that logical abilities are correlated to race and gender, however I've observed a correlation to political views.

Just to be clear about what I see and don't see.
1. I see sexism.
2. I see racism.
3. I don't see data supporting the claim that women are systematically underpaid for doing the *same work*.
- If you show the data, I think a lot of people would like to see it.
4. I have not seen gender as a factor in a wage grid.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Plugging Along said:


> Rally to the government that there should be no 'pink' tax on these items as they are necessities.


Are menstrual products charged GST and PST?

I think they should probably be tax exempt, same as other core necessities, such as non-processed foods (which are also tax exempt).


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Not chiming in is probably because I don't have first hand experience to form opinions or recommendations. I would think washable would be a bit of a hassle.


The reusable pads are a hassle because they have to be changed and 'stored' and transported home. The underwear is supposed to last the whole day. The challenge is that one might need up to 20 pairs (some less) in a month and that would be up to $800. The diva cup is probably the most cost effective and easiest to use. 

Not that you ever have to go through this.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I presume the "I" above is a biological female. I'm not judging on how the OP is spending his money but come on, he's complaining about the nest egg of "his" or "hers" or both? is being filtered away by these female products used by his "wife" and "4" daughters. Don't "they" have a say in what "they" can use? Or is the norm these days for a father to decide the costs of female products his wife and daughter uses? Does your hubby talk to you about these stuff?


I still see nothing wrong with OP asking. I am impressed that the OP is the father and is comfortable to ask. He didn't say his family doesn't have a say, he just came here for research. He asked a question on if there was ways to save money on something, and there were some responses. 

It is a norm if there is a person in the family who monitors the costs, that they can ask about them. My hubby and I talk about this stuff ALL the time AND with our kids. We look at many purchases and ask was there a cheaper way to do it. I don't think there is any category that is taboo that we can't ask if there is a cheaper way to get it. It can be tampons, diapers, pads, condoms, viaginal itch cream, hemorroid cream. What does it matter? Ask, if there the options do meet the person's needs or criteria then don't change. In no way did the OP indicate they were forcing a decision, they were just looking for some options. Maybe they knew about them all, maybe there is something to consider. 

For the period underwear, I was quite annoyed that I had to get it along with the $700. So I called the only shop in the city that sells it and negotiated a deal for the whole gym. I only need a few paris for my kid, but the other hundreds of kids and parents really appreciated it. I know some asked if the discount could be used for the non competition colors. 
..


> . sure there are lot of necesisities you can "save" on ... take toothpaste as example. And I'm sure you can find alot of others stuff other than "female products" to save. You can save alot by buying in bulk. How about condoms for a change?


OP already said they are looking in bulk. If one needs that many condoms, good on them, and I would look for ways to get bulk too unless they will expire. Perhaps a vasectomy might be a better option. I would also look at an option of an IUD. Heck that would cover the condom issue (if in a committed safe relationship) AND the feminine hygiene, PLUS it would be covered by insurance. I am the type of person to see if there is a way to save money on things that I need, nothing is off limits. I won't push money saving as a higher priority than needs, but again, why not explore. 



> As for your mom's incontinence products, so what she's "pissing" away "the inheritance". First it's her money to begin with and it ain't "her inheritance" that's she is pissing away, is it?


 I have always been clear hear that we want our parents to spend their money for themselves, none of the kids need a dime. Our frugal parents never want to spend. So it's really a joke that alot of money was being thrown away due to urine. That's what my dad said too. He said she was 'pissing' away their retirement and our future inheritance. He was the one to ask me to look at if there were cheaper options that don't take away from what she needs. As for inheritances, we don't expect any, have told our parents to spend whatever they need and want, and if there is any short fall we will always cover them. The fact is as they are nearing end of life, unless my dad takes an expensive drug, gambling, or shopping habit, there will be an inheritance. It is them that would rather have the money go to the kids rather than be thrown in the garbage with incontinence products if there is a choice.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Are menstrual products charged GST and PST?
> 
> I think they should probably be tax exempt, same as other core necessities, such as non-processed foods (which are also tax exempt).


I don't know for sure about PST, as we don't have PST here, but for sure GST. I agree that it should be considered a necessity.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

james4beach said:


> Are menstrual products charged GST and PST?
> 
> I think they should probably be tax exempt, same as other core necessities, such as non-processed foods (which are also tax exempt).


I'm from family of 5 daughters and 1 son. I never in my life, heard my father complain about cost his daughters and....wife needed for dealing with this necessary function. And he was earning less % wages of what many of us are earning. Not so sure non-disposable is practical in certain households. 

So start calculating cost for our family for ....20 yrs.! I'm oldest and youngest(sister) is 10 yrs. younger. But then, what do guys need biologically...cost-wise? Then sure, supply the ....condoms.

Sorry to say the obvious.

Wonder if anyone has ever wondered which gender costs more money to raise....?  It may a bit different now compared 50 yrs. ago. More boys now are willing to try dyed hair these days, cool haircuts that appear to cost a little more to maintain via more cut/buzz frequency. Parents probably give up calculating from shocking themselves.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks PA!


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Plugging Along said:


> IUD - more than 1/2 of people end up with no period
> 
> Rally to the government that there should be no 'pink' tax on these items as they are necessities.


Okay, I'll show that I am not in the running away crowd. Menstruation is simply normal and a fact of life and not really something for anyone to be ashamed of, put off by, or any such. 

Not sure if I am ready to carry a sign and hit the bricks in an anti pink tax protest rally, but, if it goes to a referendum (as opposed to a plebiscite), then I might make an exception to my antipathy to voting and vote in favour.

My wife grew up here in the Philippines, one of 12 siblings, 8 girls. Their mother, so I am told, used to use flour sacks to create sanitary napkins. 

I can attest to the fact that IUDs can effectively block periods. The Mirena - $525 and lasts 5 years - does the job for some; certainly for one that I know.


----------



## Jericho (Dec 23, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... of course you do. The planet of your made up "math and facts".


Must you always derail threads? OP asked a valid question. You don't ALWAYS have to respond if you don't like or agree with something.


----------



## Jericho (Dec 23, 2011)

OP, not sure the particulars (nor do I need to know) but IUD's have been known to drastically reduce/eliminate the need for most feminine products. Just a thought.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Mukhang pera said:


> I can attest to the fact that IUDs can effectively block periods. The Mirena - $525 and lasts 5 years - does the job for some; certainly for one that I know.


Could that have some adverse health consequences?

Periods stopping doesn't sound that normal to me. Maybe it's harmless, I have no idea.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Could that have some adverse health consequences?
> 
> Periods stopping doesn't sound that normal to me. Maybe it's harmless, I have no idea.


We did ask doctors about it and were told not to worry. But, I am not sure that's a guarantee. It does not sound normal, and that's why we asked. Maybe one of these days, word will come out that it's deadly and IUDs will be pulled from the market. After all, thalidomide was regarded as innocuous once upon a time.


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

Depending on her age and overall health profile, you could consider an endometrial ablation or Rx-TXA... might help on a long-term treatment plan.... better vs lots of pads..


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I had the Mirena IUD (note: it's not all IUDs that stop periods, only the ones with hormones in them) and the package insert said it would stop periods for 20% of women. I was definitely not among that 20%. Of course if you need birth control it's awesome for that, but I wouldn't get it just as a period-stopper.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Jericho said:


> Must you always derail threads? OP asked a valid question. You don't ALWAYS have to respond if you don't like or agree with something.


 ... why don't you ask MrMatt that? Plus yourself that. Or are you afraid of the truth that's happening in the real world on our planet. Must be.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> Okay, I'll show that I am not in the running away crowd. Menstruation is simply normal and a fact of life and not really something for anyone to be ashamed of, put off by, or any such.
> 
> Not sure if I am ready to carry a sign and hit the bricks in an anti pink tax protest rally, but, if it goes to a referendum (as opposed to a plebiscite), then I might make an exception to my antipathy to voting and vote in favour.
> 
> ...


I think having an older gentlemen carry a sign, perhaps made with pads and tampons would be extremely effective. I am sure it would go viral at least.  

Wow to your wife! I know that would not be very comfortable. My mom came from another country where supplies were available, and she also sewed all of her own supplies. She was probability one of the earlier eco friendly people, but she did hers out of necessity. That's what she supplied me when I entered puberty. Thank goodness I live in Canada. So I guess, I should look at the tax on pad and pons as another first world issue.

The IUD that we paid last year was only $275 and it was fully covered by our health plans. $525 seems really high. Are medications more expensive in BC. Also, the IUD (even Mirena) only stops menstruation for some.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Jericho said:


> OP, not sure the particulars (nor do I need to know) but IUD's have been known to drastically reduce/eliminate the need for most feminine products. Just a thought.


 ... "just a thought on IUDS" from a guy ... LMAO. Ovey.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> I still see nothing wrong with OP asking. I am impressed that the OP is the father and is comfortable to ask. He didn't say his family doesn't have a say, he just came here for research. He asked a question on if there was ways to save money on something, and there were some responses.
> 
> It is a norm if there is a person in the family who monitors the costs, that they can ask about them. My hubby and I talk about this stuff ALL the time AND with our kids. We look at many purchases and ask was there a cheaper way to do it. I don't think there is any category that is taboo that we can't ask if there is a cheaper way to get it. It can be tampons, diapers, pads, condoms, viaginal itch cream, hemorroid cream. What does it matter? Ask, if there the options do meet the person's needs or criteria then don't change. In no way did the OP indicate they were forcing a decision, they were just looking for some options. Maybe they knew about them all, maybe there is something to consider.
> 
> ...


 ... I digress ... carry on. 

Females products must be a really fascinating topic for males these days.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Mukhang pera said:


> My wife grew up here in the Philippines, one of 12 siblings, 8 girls. Their mother, so I am told, used to use flour sacks to create sanitary napkins.
> 
> I can attest to the fact that IUDs can effectively block periods. The Mirena - $525 and lasts 5 years - does the job for some; certainly for one that I know.


 Wow her family was ...huge.

Not every woman likes the thought of an IUD or uses it. Some of us...thankfully are past all that. Which now means looking after our bone health. Less estrogen affects bone health in women.

I would be willing to bet (without a scientific survey), alot more women are simply (even if not doing a good job of self-care), more aware about their own health problems ...in general. We are reminded monthly of this because if it doesn't happen for months then it does mean_ something_ (pregnancy, lack of iron or endometriosis or something worse), and always need to act with diligence, effort and some cost (though I've ignored that for ages) throughout the yr.

I'm willing to bet you even a homeless woman must exercise some level of care and minimal awareness of health...she is constantly reminded for several decades in life.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

jlunfirst said:


> Wow her family was ...huge.


That's for sure! But not a record among those I know. 

In 1964, when I was a kid, my aunt and uncle built a house in Thornhill, Ontario. The family across the street built at about the same time. They had 13 kids. All their own, none adopted or anything like that. But, they could well afford them all. They were the founders of what, by that time, was already a very successful furniture store chain. It's still going today. My aunt and uncle, parents, became friends of that family and visited their home many times. It was interesting to observe the comings and goings. The kids spanned about 20 years in age, so quite a range of activities and life stages. It would all be too much for me, even with no shortage of money. But, it worked for them.


----------

